# NG Tube Placement in the ER without Fluoro



## ebarton (May 7, 2012)

I am getting conflicting answers:

A patient is seen in the ED and an NG tube was placed without fluoro.  Can we bill this, 43752, with a modifier -52?

Thanks!


----------



## kiyoshi.thompson (May 10, 2012)

No, you can't bill 43752, because that code specifically states physician's skill and fluoroscopic guidance.

Since the NG tube was placed without fluoro in the ED, you would only utilize ICD-9 Px code 96.07

Hope this helps!


----------

